# Does anyone Cross stitch here?



## Maryalice (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi my name is Maryalice, and i've been cross stitching for about 15 yrs, started when I was a young girl. Looking for others ho are also stitching. Would love to get a work group together, seems i work better when i have others to talk with and swap patterns,floss, fabrics, etc.

I've worked from large to small. Working on a quilter's prayer for a dear friend who I grew up with that has made me a few quilts over the years. I'm hoping to get it done by christmas. sadly, it's slow going....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Look up member Wendy - she does fantastic cross stitch art pieces. I think she's the type you are looking to connect with.

Angie


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I love to cross stitch when I have time.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I have cross stitched for many years. Let's see, I'm 53 and probably first cross stitched when I was 20. Have not done much lately, though. I love to stitch on linen, but my bifocals at the moment are not strong enough for that. Love Paula Vaughan patterns and cross stitch with beads and metallic thread, even though that can be trying when it frays or knots. Also, perforated paper, like the Mill Hill designs that also use beads.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Those are very pretty WIHH! I love to cross stich, I'm working on the serenity prayer for my DH now. (I think he's trying to tell me that he needs the extra strength to deal with me lol)


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Years ago, I did a lot of tiny counted cross stitch. This past week, I saw a beautiful cross stitch bed quilt in 2 shades of green on white. My friend was hand quilting with variagated green thread. It was really a lovely effect.


----------



## Maryalice (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm glad to "meet" you ladies. I love any aspects of cross stitch. WIHH - those are really cute. J, I'd love to see a picture of you progress and garnet, i find that varigated is really pretty, but hard at the same time...i tend to do a run of 1 way then the other and I forget i'm working varigated and have to pull them out...LOL I'll see how to post a pic of my progress on the quilters prayer.


----------



## wifemommy (Jul 16, 2009)

:I have been cross stitching for years since I was fairly young I am currently trying to finish a stocking by Christmas and an eagle for next week. I seem to finish best under pressure :grin: In my spare time I'd love to design more. Annie


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I stitch. I embroidery too. I post some of my finishes on my blog--but it's been a while lately. Need new glasses  Right now, I'm embroidering tea towels for christmas gifts. And I need to do a baby sampler for my cousin. After that, I'll work on more items for my office. I have it decorated with several pictures related to reading and books (I'm a librarain.)


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Would any of this group be interested in some cross stitch kits? I inherited them from a cousin years back and I do not cross stitch. If so I will dig them out and put them on the barter board.
Katskitten


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I loved to cross stitch but haven't done any in years. I have tons of patterns that I would be happy to share. If anyone is looking for something special PM me and I will check and see if I have what you are looking for and will just mail you a copy of it.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I started when I was young also. I actually did a lot of miniatures for my Mother's doll houses. I did quilts and rugs for her. It was interesting. I also like Papa Noel forest scenes. Now, many bibs, towels, ornaments, and bookmarks, etc. later, I do find it a little harder on the bifocals. Still love it though. Especially in the winter when things slow down just a little around here.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

I started cross-stitching a couple years ago. 

I'm really a needlepointer at heart, but I keep finding great cross-stitch patterns. Every time I work on one, I ask myself why I bother 'cause I'm always counting wrong!

If anyone has Halloween or foxhunting themed kits/stitch guides/etc, that's what I'm into. Oh, and monkeys.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I used to do a lot of counted cross stitch, but my eyesight and carpal both got to be just too much. This is the last thing I did, about six or seven years ago: http://www.twdesignworks.com/Designs/cs.html (click on the tapestry to enlarge it for a better look, if you want.  

Before that, I did the Castle Sampler, and I also did the Carousel for my sister, but used a lighter fabric so the colors stood out more than shown on her site. I did several other Teresa Wentzler charts. I love the way she combines threads to give it a muted look. Combined with some custom mats from the Shepherd's Bush in Utah, they just looked fabulous. 

WIHH, I also went through a Paula Vaughn stage, lol. All of hers remind me of my grandma's house. I also did a lot of MarBek angels. But most of my stuff was more fantasy/fairies/dragons/knights kind of stuff. I just love the way counted cross stitch looks when it's done, but it's so much work! When I crochet or knit, I can actually see progress and get stuff done in a reasonable amount of time, lol. Those big tapestries would usually take me months because I didn't have enough time to put into them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have an Antique Dining room suite.... that I love. It is in storage, right now,but I have plans for it.
I would love to come up with a chair seat ... that is just a large Pineapple.....my kitchen theme.
Has anyone seen one?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Are you sure you want cross stitch for the seat covers? Most of them are needlepoint (larger stitches, yarn instead of embroidery thread, much less work, lol). I don't have one in cross stitch, but there's a great shop in the closest big town to me, they might have one or know where to get one. I'll check when I go to town Friday.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH! Callie - Thank you! You are right! Needlepoint.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I tried a counted one years ago and finally in frustration I took all the embroidery thread and crocheted it into a marble bag for DD. I spent more time cursing at the chart and counting then I spent sewing and I hated the feel of that cloth.
Then I was given one with the pattern laid out in little xxxx's and I LOVE it.
It is just so easy and relaxing to work on, seeing all those little blue xxx's blossom with color. 
Very soothing.



Katskitten said:


> Would any of this group be interested in some cross stitch kits? I inherited them from a cousin years back and I do not cross stitch. If so I will dig them out and put them on the barter board.
> Katskitten


Oooh, what do you have and how much would you want?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oooh! I missed this one. 

I'm a stitcher, too. I started cross stitching when I was in college (saw a kit that looked appealing) and have been at it ever since. 
I started quilting about 10 years ago, though, so that eats into my stitching time 

My faves have long been almost anything from Stoney Creek. 
Though I, too, have a bunch of Paula Vaugh patterns. 
I've never been real wild about kits for the simple fact that they almost always use Aida and 14 ct! 
I stitch no bigger than 16ct (though I prefer 18) and I really avoid Aida if possible. Unless I'm going for a "country" look or something, I usually prefer linen.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Erin, I hate Aida too, it's so coarse, and the holes are so big! I usually use around 25-32 count linen for my counted cross stitch. Plus sometimes kits are weird about the thread, sometimes there's way too much and other times not nearly enough, I just buy charts. Besides, I have a whole set of every color of embroidery floss. And I'm a rebel, lol, I change colors a lot of times if I think a different one will work better in spots. I only use the chart as a basic reference, ha!  I did do a 40-count silk locket insert once...thought I was going to go blind, and that's when I still had 20/20 vision! 

I haven't done stamped cross stitch since I was young, but did some really pretty pillowcases with my grandma and one quilt with stamped cross stitch blocks in a hearts and flowers design. It's hard to find any more, was trying to find some for a friend a few years back and only found one store in town who had them, and it's since gone out of business. Now it's internet only for stamped.

Texasdirtdigger, I'm so sorry, I forgot to come back and post about the seat cushions! The shop I went to didn't have anything like you wanted and didn't know where to find it (they're counted cross stitch snobs and she actually turned up her nose when I said needlepoint, lol). I searched online and found lots of different nice pineapple needlepoint patterns, but nothing good for free. 

I do tons of pineapple patterns, but in crochet, not cross stitch or needlepoint, lol. I've been trying to boycott pineapple crochet, or everything in my house would probably be done in it!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Me too. I love pineapple crochet! Callie


----------



## Maryalice (Aug 23, 2010)

oh, let me see. i have a very old transfer book and might have one in there for the pineapple.


----------



## Maryalice (Aug 23, 2010)

callie - i did find 2, you can have them both. one is a simple, 2 inch tall transfer, but maybe you can have it blown up. the other is a very elaborate once, but would be beautiful as a quilt embroidery (they showed a picture of it, it's done with a simple running stitch over the outline).


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Otter said:


> I tried a counted one years ago and finally in frustration I took all the embroidery thread and crocheted it into a marble bag for DD. I spent more time cursing at the chart and counting then I spent sewing and I hated the feel of that cloth.
> Then I was given one with the pattern laid out in little xxxx's and I LOVE it.
> It is just so easy and relaxing to work on, seeing all those little blue xxx's blossom with color.
> Very soothing.
> Oooh, what do you have and how much would you want?


Otter,
Sorry I did not get right back to the thread. I will try to dig it out tomorrow or sometime this week and let you know what is there.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Maryalice, thanks, but I was just looking for Texasdirtdigger. Maybe she'll want it! Thanks for thinking of me though.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a few quilt blocks that I would like to get done to get the top started. I bought them from www.jdneedleart.com . It is the Jack Dempsey Needle Art company here in the USA. I ordered their catalog since no one around me within 100 miles carries their stuff. Tonight I found this site http://www.countryhomequilters.com/servlet/StoreFront and am going to have to keep them on my favorites. They carry some pretty nice stuff. I guess I am going to have to spread out my hand work out to one night a week to actually get in some embroidery, knitting, crocheting, and hand sewing time in!


----------



## homesteadorbust (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a whole bag of finished cross stitch from when my kids were young. Haven't taken the time to do another project in many years however dug out my boxes of threat recently and am looking to put together some projects. I somehow have lost or given away most of my old patterns and looking around I am not seeing many available in the stores. I will keep looking, and it is nice to know others who participate in what seems like a lost art. 

I am new here and I am looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Catherine
www.homesteadorbust.com


----------

